# 3 months later... before and after pics..



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

hi, ok i started training seriously a bit less than 3 months ago.. the last month i have hardly worked out at all but the 2 months before that i was working out 3 nites a week... hear are some pics from when i started...

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00256qc6.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00257sk9.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00264sg6.jpg

and how i am now.. with out the use of any supplements..

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00344fn5.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00341zn7.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00341zn7.jpg

ImageShack - Hosting :: dsc00343bh0.jpg

all comments welcome!!!!

Thanks Steve Northern Ireland


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Steve, well what can i say? ive had a b4 and 3 mths after pic opened at the same time and compared both and fail to see any difference, if any thing i actually think you look bigger in the before pics.

So some advise to you, get some suppliments down you!

Your in desperate need of calories....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

agreed -

i dont see much difference in the pics,but you do have a very similar basis as me when i joined this place 2 years ago.

you do need to start making some homemade shakes out of oats milk and bananas(with a protein powder if you can afford one-i couldnt).

its also looks as if youre training(and i`m guessing cos i dont know your routine and frequency)too frequently which will make it very difficult for a lean individual to put mass on.try training 2x a week with masses and masses of rest.

i`d be interested to see your routine too.

you need to be concentrating on deads squats and bench press,with (IMEHO)no isolation exercises at all.

you dont need supps to grow you need rest!


----------



## squatty (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi mate - I just read back through the first thread you posted on here where there was a lot of discussion about your training and diet.

Im guessing now, but I would say that the reason why you may not have packed on as much size as you would have liked is down to your diet. I know you said before, that being at school, it was going to be hard to eat the amount you need, when you need it. Now that the school holidays are arriving, will you be able to stick more rigidly to the diet plan that was originally suggested to you.

I wouldnt worry too much about the last three months. When we first start out, we have to take the time to get to know how our body responds to the training and the diet, so you have probably learned a lot over the last 3 months.

Now, with the holidays, you've got 6 weeks to go full steam ahead with your plan, and Im sure if you can stick to it, your pictures in 6 weeks time will be a lot different.

I agree with Cal, I wouldnt bother too much with loads of supplements. Follow cal's recipe for the shake and try and stick to your orginal plan of using compound exercises in your training programme

Good luck mate and keep us posted


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm with the rest of the boys - you need to get eating.

Some cheap sources of protein are milk, tuna, mince, cheese, cheap carbs are oats, potatoes, bread, bananas.

Get some whey protein if you can afford it - at £10 per kg it would be worth getting some if you have the money.


----------



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> agreed -
> 
> i dont see much difference in the pics,but you do have a very similar basis as me when i joined this place 2 years ago.
> 
> ...


thanks, yea i realise that i havnt growen much, but my biceps and triceps defintly have...

im training 3 times a week lifting weights (working out the 6 main muscels, 2 a nite) and doing cardo the other nites depending on how im feeling.

as for the oats milk and banana shakes, im willing to give that a try if you could give me the measurements on how much to mix with what

as for protein, i have a good sounce of protein in my diet with lots of tuna, chicken fillets, eggs and fish, but i am not going to start using supplements my parents wouldnt let me use them

and i think that because i have only worked out once a week max for the last 6 weeks i have shrunk, as i have lost about 1/2 a stone since this which is im guessin was purely muscle??!?!?

what do you mean by isolation exercises???

Thanks Again...


----------



## steve-yfzracer (Apr 12, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> I'm with the rest of the boys - you need to get eating.
> 
> Some cheap sources of protein are milk, tuna, mince, cheese, cheap carbs are oats, potatoes, bread, bananas.
> 
> Get some whey protein if you can afford it - at £10 per kg it would be worth getting some if you have the money.


i do eat alot of them sources of protein, so im guessin i might be missing out on something elce in my diet????

and i know im never going to get the appropiate amount of protein from my food intake alone without protein powders ect, but my parents dont want me to go down this route, and i dont want to get super big like all the guys on hear just yet!!

Thanks..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt use protein powders for over 2 years bud 

isolation exercises only work one muscle group-

eg a triceps extension-

a better way of working tri`s would be to do close grip bench press or dips which are compound movement using many muscle groups at a time.

sure someone can fill you in on the sciencey bit

start at 50g of oats 1 nana and milk to suit-too little and its stodgy too much and it takes ages to drink-

i usually have a pint of skimmed in mine and a can if tuna for afters.

btw theres only one way to get too big and even that aint guarenteed


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

There is no reason not to use protein powders to supplement your diet. Your parents concern is misplaced, if you need large amouts of protein, there is nothing wrong with protein shakes, they wont make you ill, make your hair fall out or kill you. Creatine...fair enough, if they have concerns about that then thats fine....but whey protien is harmless.

Tell them that, if they still disagree then do as your told, I dont want to get you in trouble with your folks!!

Read through the diet section mate, you may get some good ideas there as to how you should be eating. When I first started traninig I was about 16, I had no idea about diet and as a result I got hardly any results from training.

Good luck pal!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

personally i think most peeps lack of results is down to training rather than diet(eating an excess of calories aside)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Few things to add to this thread.

You do not need supplements for a good diet. They 'supplement' where your diet lacks and are a good addition but are not necessary at your level.

However if you cannot eat enough weight gain products from extreme (board sponsor) or reflex are good. Ask Doug (board owner) for a list of ingredients and an explanation of the product. Show this to your parents and they will be fine about it.

3 times training a week I personally think is fine but cut out the cardio completely you don't need it and definitely focus on bench, squat, deadlifts, dips, chins and shoulder press.

Finally eat until 6 times a day at three hour intervals. You cannot lose weight if your are in a calorie excess it is not scientifically possible.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I agree Cal no doubt about it the reason most people in gym never change is they tend to think it's enough to turn up and don't really apply themselves. If you want to take bodybuilding up as a competitive sport then diet has a huge amount to play but whatever you got to train hard and strict.

Steve - I noticed you said you train with weights 3 times a week and cardio the other nights - I'm guessing you mean Tuesdays and Thursdays so twice as opposed to weekends as well and by cardio you probably mean something high intensity like running ? You're obviously naturally lean and at your age with your body type your metabolism will be burning calories like mad. If your goal is to add muscle and not as cross training for some other sport then I'd say drop the cardio you won't grow while you're burning all the calories you eat and you only grow while you rest.

Totally with everyone's comments about food, get as much good quality protein and carbs down your neck as you can without eating your parents out of house and home and get as much rest as you can at least 8-hours sleep a night.

Protein drinks are good but if your parents are concerned which with all the negative media hype about bodybuilding is understandable I'd leave them alone try the shake Cal mentioned. Don't be tempted to eat junk that's just wasted calories but the main thing man is to enjoy what you are doing.


----------



## mma2go (Feb 12, 2010)

Fill your face with as much as you can for the next year or so. Fk how you look just Train Extremely hard and eat plenty of everything. s**t inclluded, take advantage of being able to gorge on gorgeous food while u still can


----------



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

Whey protein is cheap. You might what to head over to www.*t-nation*.com/ or bodybuilding.com. There's plenty of good articles for beginners. I suggest you learn as much as you can about nutrition and lifting. The more you learn and put into practice the better your results. Not sure how old you are, but as for meals you don't have to do 5 or 6. Remember it all takes time. Good luck!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cottagecheeseplease said:


> Whey protein is cheap. You might what to head over to www.*t-nation*.com/ or bodybuilding.com. There's plenty of good articles for beginners. I suggest you learn as much as you can about nutrition and lifting. The more you learn and put into practice the better your results. Not sure how old you are, but as for meals you don't have to do 5 or 6. Remember it all takes time. Good luck!


Hey cottagecheeseplease, any reason you think he shouldn't be doing 5 or 6 meals...?


----------

